# Nosler expansion in a .308



## cloudy1 (Apr 9, 2006)

I've got a .308 that loves 168 grain match ammo. I usualy shoot Black Hills Gold for target work but wanted to do some hunting. I've heard that the boat tail HP's don't expand well. Some deer hunters say it goes right thru them. I bought a box of Winchester 168 gr. Nosler bthp. They look just like regular bthp's, no plastic insert in the hollow point.Would this round expand better?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What you bought are match bullets. They are not designed to expand and so are not very good for hunting. If you want to use 168 grain bullets the Winchester Supreme Ballistic Silvertip is available in 168 grains and would be a far better choice.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> They look just like regular bthp's, no plastic insert in the hollow point.


I dont know of any BTHPs that have a plastic tip. (which is actually polymer not plastic) None-the-less, from that statement it makes me think you have found BTHPs with such a tip???

A match grade BTHP and a Nosler Ballistic Tip are not the same bullets. They will not print the same. IMO. Your rifle may shoot 168 grn. BTHPs well (as many do) however, may not shoot 168 grn. NBTs well. Totally different bullet. You'll just have to try them and find out.

Gohon is correct however, NBTs will expand better. Thats what they are designed to do.

Just for the record: If you have proper shot placement on the deer....168 grn. match grade BTHPs will do the job...trust me. :wink: :beer:


----------

